# Home Made Mud Motor!



## huntducksordietrying

I am just wondering if anyone else out there has made a home made mud motor. I have built one. It was a 5hp briggs and stratton with a plastic electric trolling motor prop. It had a chain drive. It was ok. The chain was so short that it would over heat and break alot. I just kept extra lengths of roller chain cut to the size i needed in the boat with the quick connector things. I am starting to build another. It is going to have an 8hp briggs and stratton with a u-joint this time. The prop is an aluminum. (didn't wanna pay $200.00 for a stainless one). I was able to sell my last one for $500.00 bucks which I was surpised. I just use one inch square tube steel for the frame, and a couple pillow block bearings for the shaft. Anyway lets here how you built yours if you did. The nice thing is, I only spent $30 on steel, $15 on hard wear, $30 on bearings, $60 on the u joint, maybe $20 on welding wire, $40 on the props (I got two of them) and $75 on the engine. thats less than $275 bucks. Gotta love it.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

I'm interested when will it be finished and pics posted?
Sounds cool....

Spry


----------



## huntducksordietrying

I just have one question that Ive been thinking about. What does that shrowd, that goes over the prop do? Is it just a protective thing? Does it put the water where it is more benificial? Does it plane the tail of the motor out so theres less weight on the handel? My last motor didnt have one. I have never used a motor with one on it so I have no idea what it feels like. If ya know let me know ya know.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

Oh buddy! Its coming along great. I have been able to get to work on it everynight after work for the past three days. I have the transom mount, motor mount, pivot and trim bracket, and shaft with the prop all put to gether. Just the shaft support, bearing mounts, handle bar, throtle, welding, and paint, and were ready to go.
The Shaft








The motor and mount








The pivot and trim bracket.


----------



## MAYHEM MUDD MOTORS

I am a hobby builder of longshaft mud motors. If anyone is looking for help building their own awsome mud motor just email me. Thanks


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum Mayhem!
Good work! It looks like this is not your first rodeo in fabrication; is this your field of work because it looks pretty good?


----------



## kev

I just finished a 35hp job. My guess is that your going to be disapointed with the pillow block bearings. Simply for the fact that the exposed shaft is going to wrap anything and everything up around it (ask me how I know!). 
Honestly for 8hp, I'd go with oil-lite bushings. Not much to change out, and give them a squirt of grease every now and then and your set. 
Other than that looks like it's coming along.

Also, with that little hp, I might look into a double sprocket roller chain style coupler. It will save you a couple bucks over the U-joint. You have to run the motor straight into the shaft, so the motor will lean back when your motoring, but unless the gas tank sit's on top of the motor, that usually isn't an issue.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Mojo1

Have any of you guys converted a weed eater to a small mud motor? I was thinking about one for my shealth.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

I've seen those on Youtube. Some success stories and some horror stories. lol



Mojo1 said:


> Have any of you guys converted a weed eater to a small mud motor? I was thinking about one for my shealth.


----------



## kev

I've seen those weed wacker conversions and to be honest, I think you'd be dissapointed. I think a guy is WAY further ahead to design and build a lightweight 3-5hp motor. You could easily make something that would handle that much power, that was extremely light weight. I'd be up to the challenge if anyone wanted to front the build costs.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Mojo1

kev said:


> I've seen those weed wacker conversions and to be honest, I think you'd be dissapointed. I think a guy is WAY further ahead to design and build a lightweight 3-5hp motor. You could easily make something that would handle that much power, that was extremely light weight. I'd be up to the challenge if anyone wanted to front the build costs.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


Do you think a shealth could handle a 5HP motor???

What do you think one of those might run to build?


----------



## kev

> Do you think a shealth could handle a 5HP motor???


Sure. Or you could go 3hp. I think I'd go 5hp and just be gentle with the throttle until you get the hang of it.



> What do you think one of those might run to build?


That depends on a million different things. What engine you get would be the biggest cost. Harbor Freight has some cheapo's for not very much, less that $100 if I remember right. Shoot me a PM if your serious and we'll talk.

Later,
Kev


----------



## ruddy

I am actually thinking of building a little 5 horse motor for a layout boat but I am unsure on how to build the shaft, just wondering if anybody would be willing to let me know how they went about this. Thanks .


----------



## kev

> I am actually thinking of building a little 5 horse motor for a layout boat


Anything bigger than a small electric trolling motor on a layout is a bad idea. Layout boats are made to be level with the water, the top of the boat is like the bottom of a regular boat. If you get into waves or chop, or get going to fast the front of the boat will dive, and you'll be in trouble.

If you needed something to say, possibly chase cripples or what not, I'd look at modifying an electric trolling motor. Otherwise with a layout, I'd just do the tender thing.



> I am unsure on how to build the shaft, just wondering if anybody would be willing to let me know how they went about this.


I have some ideas, and I could help you if you wanted. PM me if your still interested.

Later,
Kev


----------



## ruddy

Pm sent


----------



## Mojo1

Aww, think I will pass Kev, while it sounds so very interesting, I have enough stuff that will have to go before the move home at the end of the year. Not much call for MM where I hunt back there anyway, besides I got a new (well new to me) rig setting down there I haven't even got to run yet.


----------



## kev

No worries. Just and FYI for anybody else. Harbor Frieght has a 6.5hp motor on sale right now for $69!!

Later,
Kev


----------

